# Amateur Workshop Magazine Stirling Engine



## mnay (May 3, 2011)

I have basically finished the Stirling engine I build from the plans(with a few changes) in the old magazine.
See my threads in the Work in Progress section under the same title as above.
I will eventually add a water pump and something for it to do some work as a demonstration to display
thanks
Mike
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfBgdHEoiLk&feature=channel_video_title[/ame]


----------



## hitandmissman (May 3, 2011)

That turned out real nice. Good looking engine.


----------



## Heatherrose (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful.

​


----------



## ksor (Jun 20, 2011)

Wav ... a really nice machine indeed !

Somewhere I read that you goal was to make a stirling that
is "more" that just a demo of the "Stirling princip" - how "strong"
is your machine ?

How come it doesn't run faster ?
- I see no speed regulator.

Do you have some plans (blue prints) for your version of the 
machine ? 

... if so, do you want to share them ?


----------



## m_kilde (Jun 20, 2011)

MNAY

What a nice build, running very smoothly - congrats


----------



## myrickman (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice running engine! Well executed construction. I suspect it was a bit cool when running hence the slower speed.


----------



## mnay (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for your comments.

The speed you see is about as fast as it goes, but it does seem to have a fair amount of power, judging by fingers dragging on the shaft method!! A friend who has a lot of Stirling engine experience told me that it would have run faster without the water jacket.  I also had to add the tail rod to support the displacer piston, that flopped around too much in the cylinder.

I haven't made any complete drawings, other than I draw my parts in a cad program as I build to help me with dimensions and bolts circles and have all of my drawings on one unorganized page. If you are interested I could send that. It is not very complete, I kind of build as I went and used material from my junk box.

It's been a busy summer for me at work and with family vacations and all. My intention is to make a plunger type water pump to drive from the eccentric and have the sprocket drive some kind of load so it can do some work.


Sorry to take so long to answer, I hadn't checked the post for awhile, it didn't seem that there was much interest .

Mike


----------



## ksor (Aug 1, 2011)

OK - I'll try too to build from what I have on the shelf with your machine in mind !


----------



## leepu (Apr 11, 2014)

hi. very nice. 
I also made some model project, like house model made by wood.
I want make this engine, I need complete detail for stirling engine like cad drawing, material of piston etc etc.
where I can get?


----------

